# Draft Daily is launched



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

I know there are two threads open on this. I'm a little surprised they found out about it. This is actually the first day of the site opening. Anyway, my name is Adam. Some of you know me from NBA Draft Report. I am not from the angeltowns site. Anyway, this is my only post I'll make here promoting the site, any other posts I make I'll just be talking draft with the rest of you. Just check out the website and give me an email if you have any comments about it.

http://www.draftdaily.com


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats and good luck with the new site Adam....


----------



## JDH12 (Apr 12, 2005)

You need to work on your grammar. You write like a [strike]12 year old[/strike]. And what's up with your love of players with "really big calves".

Not appropriate


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

JDH12 said:


> You need to work on your grammar. You write like a [strike]12 year old[/strike]. And what's up with your love of players with "really big calves".


[strike]damn, you just ****ted on him! LOL[/strike]

Do not mask curse and the comment was uncalled for


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Calf sizes are important in a player. That's where a lot of athleticism and strength comes from. Think about it, guys with skinny legs aren't going to be able to make it in the NBA because their lower body is so skinny and they aren't athletic.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Adam Miller said:


> Calf sizes are important in a player. That's where a lot of athleticism and strength comes from. Think about it, guys with skinny legs aren't going to be able to make it in the NBA because their lower body is so skinny and they aren't athletic.


Actually skinny legged guys usually jump higher than guys with big calves.


----------



## JDH12 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not so sure big calves are much of an indicator of athleticism Adam.







Notice that Tracy Mcgrady has skinny legs, yet his vertical is probably 2X as high as Yao Ming's.









Yao has probably the biggest calves in the league, yet he is still slow and might have the worst vertical in the NBA. Also Keon Clark has probably the skinniest legs in the NBA, yet he is a very explosive leaper. How odd...


----------



## JDH12 (Apr 12, 2005)

One more thing.
http://www.draftdaily.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=13&z=2

Do you really think Drake Diener even has a remote chance to being as good as Michael Redd? I think he would be lucky to be half the player Hoiberg is...


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Adam calves have nothing to do with playing in the NBA I never heard that in all my years of scouting !!!!!!! I wasn't trying to make fun of you so please don't take it that way...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Adam Miller said:


> Calf sizes are important in a player. That's where a lot of athleticism and strength comes from. Think about it, guys with skinny legs aren't going to be able to make it in the NBA because their lower body is so skinny and they aren't athletic.


40" vertical with those calves:










The bulk of the upward force in jumping actually comes from the hips/midsection.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Very true Rebelsun. I played with a guy who had about a 38 inch vertical and he always said that his jumping power came from his abs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hardcore ownage going on in this thread. Would have been better off not even creating the thread.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Looks like all he did was take DraftCity and shuffle the names up in a hat. :rofl:


----------



## JDH12 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Adam, if you say Shannon Brown has "can't miss potential to be a NBA all star" why is he ranked lower than a guy like BJ Elder who has no upside whatsoever? Also is it really necessary to list Shannon's "phenomenal calves" as a strength? I don't know about you, but talking about a man's calves like that seems a little :makeout:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

That is very true Rebel Sun any guy who can leap out of this world has a 6-pack. Calves have nothing to do with jumping.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Some Baseball scouts are known to refer to a pitcher's buttocks as a means of evaluating their physical potential. No lie.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I do know that tattoos and cornrows are known to give added speed/athleticism.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

:laugh: you guys are burnin this poor guy at the stake. If yall think you have so much knowledge, then make your own flawless draft website, let alone bash this poor guy for doing it. Its much easier to sit back and speculate, its a whole different thing to have to create an entire website and fill it with substance. 
I happen to think your doing a pretty good job Adam, and with a few fixes you could have a very solid site.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

First, I just want to say I don't mean to burn anybody. I thought calves were what jumping was all about too. I had the goofy shoes in high school. I then got the STS Science of Jumping program, which gave lots of exercises, but more importantly the science behind it, which cleared up a lot of confusion for me. Basically...

The act of jumping breaks down into 5 basic movements (in order):

1.) Arms swing upward
2.) Head and back straighten
3.) Hips thrust forward
4.) Legs straighten and tighten
5.) Calves flick feet downward

Think of Indiana Jones' bullwhip. The handle is moved up and down and creates a wave of momentum that ends in the concentrated end of the whip. This is just like jumping. The momentum of the movements (starting with the arms swinging and going downward) ends in the calves flicking off the ground, just like the the end of the whip cracking.

This is like a pitcher in baseball. The fingers release the ball, but the whole body creates the momentum leading up to the 'snap.' Training only the calves for jumping is like only training the fingers for pitching.

Jumping is a whole body exercise, not just calves, or shoulders, or midsection, etc. The same goes for pitching, throwing a football, swinging a bat, etc.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> That is very true Rebel Sun any guy who can leap out of this world has a 6-pack.


Only way Charles Barkley would have had a 6 pack would have been if he got a tatoo of the Budweiser logo on his gut.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Josh boone going to be better than Okafor?
Optimistic outlook for Bogut = Brad Miller?

...


----------



## JDH12 (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the Dee Brown scouting report. "He also has small calves which hurts his speed and quickness." Yup I totally agree, it's not like Dee Brown is one of the fastest players in college basketball...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Some Baseball scouts are known to refer to a pitcher's buttocks as a means of evaluating their physical potential. No lie.


That's how I evaluate WNBA players. :biggrin:


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> That's how I evaluate WNBA players. :biggrin:



:laugh:


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope you don't pay more than $10 a year for that site.

Calves, lol.

This guy has the calves of a 10 year old and is one of the most explosive young players in the world...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Will we ever see Adam again?


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

What a way to launch a website.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> Only way Charles Barkley would have had a 6 pack would have been if he got a tatoo of the Budweiser logo on his gut.


Charles Barkley practiced jumping over a 6 ft. fence when he was younger. That's how he got his vertical.


----------

